# FreeBSD 9.0 compatibility, Linux Kernel 2.4 or 2.6



## jacktrades (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello,

Is PCI Hardware compatible with linux 2.4 or 2.6, compatible with FreeBSD 9.0?

It's about a Lonworks PCI card.

http://www.gesytec.de/fileadmin/gesytec/user_uploads/Easylon_Infos/Kataloge/Easylon_Interfaces-E.PDF


----------



## jacktrades (Jan 14, 2012)

*Lonworks*

Has anybody made an application using FreeBSD on top of Lonworks?

FYI: Lonworks is a protocol stack, used for automations.


----------



## adamk (Jan 14, 2012)

linux compatibility is limited to userspace applications, not hardware drivers.

Adam


----------



## jacktrades (Jan 14, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> linux compatibility is limited to userspace applications, not hardware drivers.
> 
> Adam



When uname is typed, I get freebsd FreeBSD 9.0

Is there a way to know to which linux kernel is equivalent?


----------



## jem (Jan 14, 2012)

Linux and FreeBSD are entirely different operating systems.  There are no equivalent versions in terms of hardware compatibility.

You should check the FreeBSD 9.0 hardware notes.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 14, 2012)

To none. FreeBSD is not Linux equivalent.

From document you mentioned 





> Linux drivers are provided too for most of the interfaces. They come in source code for different kernel versions.


 In such case it may be possible to write driver for FreeBSD. Or it may be not, it depends.


----------



## jacktrades (Jan 14, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> linux compatibility is limited to userspace applications, not hardware drivers.
> 
> Adam



ok. so the above is wrong. 

I should modified the driver source code. 

OK.


----------



## adamk (Jan 14, 2012)

jacktrades said:
			
		

> ok. so the above is wrong.



No, what I said is absolutely correct.

Adam


----------



## jacktrades (Jan 14, 2012)

How do I know if the driver will work in Freebsd FreeBSD then?


----------



## adamk (Jan 14, 2012)

A linux driver will not work in FreeBSD.  You should check the FreeBSD HCL to see if the device is supported and, if not, you'll have to contact the device manufacturer.

Adam


----------



## tingo (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are talking about this LonWorks, aren't you really looking for drivers for LonWorks compatible hardware?

The only interesting link I found:
http://karl.hiramoto.org/lonworks4linux/


----------



## jacktrades (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, that lonworks. Will that lonworks driver work for freebsd FreeBSD?


----------



## jacktrades (Jan 14, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> A linux driver will not work in FreeBSD.  You should check the FreeBSD HCL to see if the device is supported and, if not, you'll have to contact the device manufacturer.
> 
> Adam



It is not supported. So to adapt the driver from Linux to Freebsd FreeBSD, you should have in depth knowledge of the hardware's chipset?


----------



## adamk (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, you would need to have technical specifications on the chipset and, of course, the ability to write FreeBSD drivers.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2012)

[ separate threads merged -- Mod. ]


----------



## jacktrades (Jan 15, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> Yes, you would need to have technical specifications on the chipset and, of course, the ability to write FreeBSD drivers.
> 
> Adam



Thanks, I think the post is solved.


----------

